# new to snow removal need a little help



## pitbullpalace (Aug 17, 2011)

hello i live in fort dodge iowa i have an opportunity to get a contract at the Kohl's store they just put up here i was just wondering if anyone could just give me a guesstimate as to what you may charge to plow its a 65,000 sq ft parking lot any prices thrown out there would just help me kind of get an idea thanks and i appreciate it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

.01 a sq ft.per plow,


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

pitbullpalace;1299007 said:


> hello i live in fort dodge iowa i have an opportunity to get a contract at the Kohl's store they just put up here i was just wondering if anyone could just give me a guesstimate as to what you may charge to plow its a 65,000 sq ft parking lot any prices thrown out there would just help me kind of get an idea thanks and i appreciate it


all kinds of factors involved but I am game I will say .07 cents a Sq ft. per plow


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I will give the answer you don't want to hear. I would not do it and sub it to someone you know that has done large plowing before. There is a ton of liability to a contract like that and with the title saying new to snow it's not a gppd place to start.
Find a friend, or someone you may know through other work that does snow already. Sub it to them and have them let you plow with them or learn from them. Give them full discloser sp? you will be taking it yourself in the future and want them to teach you. Its a win win and you dont burn any bridges or get any lawsuits in the mean time.


----------



## pitbullpalace (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for the help its much appreciated


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Moonlighter;1299231 said:


> all kinds of factors involved but I am game I will say .07 cents a Sq ft. per plow


 I think I am bidding to low...$3049.20 per acre sounds like good money payup


----------

